# very small bite



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

One of my caribes has a very small bite on top right behind its dorsal fin... its not deep at all... so whatever, i was planning on doing a water change today... and they all have a few small fin nips so i added 5 and a half tablespoons of salt to my 55g.

i usually do 2 water changes a week and my next planned one is saturday so my question is that should i do that water change? Will 3 days of that salt be enough?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

it should be. You could always add more salt after the water change!


----------



## dpwright (Aug 17, 2003)

the salt helps to prevent the onset of secondary infection.if the bite is small,your fish should heal up no problem.piranhas have amazing regenerative capability.good luck.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ok ill do the water change and wont add any more.... because ill only be taking out 15% of the salt anyway


----------

